# Any Moab Lodging Recommendations?



## mtngal (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm starting to plan a trip to Colorado and Utah in September.  I was thinking of spending a couple of nights in Moab, and wondered if anyone had any recommendations where to say.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.moab-utah.com/


Depends on the kind of lodging you are looking for.  DH stays at the Lazy Lizard when he goes with the guys.  I prefer something roomier and more private.  Stayed at a campground once and hated it.  There are no timeshares.  We've stayed at a few motels over the years, some better than others--but it's been awhile and I don't know if the properties would be in the same condition.  Last year we rented a condo that was across from the city park.  It had a full kitchen and a washer and dryer which was convenient.  I found it on the link above.  This year we are going to try the Adobe Abode B & B.  Hope you find what you are looking for.  Moab is beautiful.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link - I'm just trying to find a clean, comfortable room for a couple of nights.  The Lazy Lizard sounds like fun for some, but I'd rather have more privacy.  Some of the B & B's sound really nice, and was wondering if they were worth the extra cost, or if the motels would be just as good.  I noticed that some of the campgrounds have cabins, but my hubby says air conditioning isn't optional, so I guess they are out.  Does anyone else have any experience?


----------



## shellbelle (Feb 13, 2006)

If you like "roughing it" in a cabin, ask the campground owner about a/c before you make a reservation. Some do have it!

Michelle


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 13, 2006)

We just stayed at the Best Western Greenwell in Moab.  It was convenient,
clean & comfortable.  (and air conditioned!) We knew we would be in the  room so little, we decided not
to spend much on lodging, but it was more than adequate, in fact, quite
comfortable!  It was walking
distance to lots of restaurants and a short drive to Arches NP, where
we spent most of our time.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information - that might be the best option for us - I assume we'll be spending most of our time in one park or the other.  While I know that 1 day for Arches and 1 day for Canyonlands isn't even touching the surface, but it could serve as an introduction, and perhaps an excuse for doing a bit of easy off-roading, too.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know if you can off-road in the national parks.  Contact Dan Mick.  He is the 4-wheel guru of Moab.  DH hires him every year.  The man is a magician when it comes to talking you through the tough spots.  I even witnessed him using a controlled explosion to pop a tire back onto its rim in the middle of nowhere.  



http://www.danmick.com/  Tell him Boyd referred you.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the name - I'll keep it.  I know that there is lots of off-roading around Moab, much of it far more difficult than I want to do.  I just don't know if we'll have time do any, since I definitely want to visit Arches.  IIRC, Canyonlands has a number of dirt roads that probably aren't true off-road routes, and now I'm thinking that might be the closest I'd get to some of the off-roading routes.  I can dream, though...


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh trust me, there are some true off road experiences going from
Canyonlands back to Moab.  We ventured on to one that we were told
"wasn't too bad" and it scared me to death!  It wound down through
Canyonlands on a narrow road with sheer drops.  I know part of it
was called "pucker pass"... 
Oh course, i AM a wimp, so this road might have been a piece of
cake for someone else !


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 16, 2006)

I think we took that one once. I suppose the conditions depend on how the road "weathered" over the past year or since the last maintenance. As I recall, it was a dirt road, therefore not an "off-road" experience. However, it _was_ a scary road considering the narrowness of it and occasional two-way traffic. I tend to get a little frightened (or alot) when trying to pass on the outer edge of the road when you can see the sky below you! For this reason alone, I feel I am absolutely entitled to the best lodging I can find in Moab. DH can sleep in the dirt at the KOA or bunk up at the Lazy Lizard, but when I go, it is a real bed in a nice place. I get enough thrills on the trail. Fortunately, DH is not stupid enough to try Lion's Back.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL!  OK, tell me about Lion's Back, so I'll know what NOT to tell my hubby about.  I could probably deal with Pucker Pass if it isn't in too bad shape, but we'll see.  I'm just beginning to plan something and the Moab part of the trip was an impulsive add-on.  We're actually going to Colorado, but since Moab isn't that far off the way, I figured it was well worth it.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 16, 2006)

Rose is right, it was a dirt road, I'd kind of forgotten!  That shows
what a chicken I am...I think anything without pavement is "off road" 
But it really was scary!    
But I did love our time in Moab...it is a unique place.  I could have
spent days just wandering through Arches....


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2006)

Found these pictures on the internet and there are others. Lion's Back doesn't look that bad from the pictures but it has claimed more than one life. Basically, you drive up this narrow rock (a fin). Then somewhere near the top, you jockey your vehicle around and then drive back down. You can't see the rock you are driving on as the sides drop off out of view. Some people's brakes give out on the way down and then they come crashing down. You don't want to drive off the side and drop. It is a looonng way down. You need to be sure you are coming down the face. I once saw a tv show about people facing their fears. One was a woman whose brakes had failed on Lion's Back and she was going back to try it again. If I remember correctly, they had Dan Mick talk her through it. http://www.jeeps.org/photo/80932/small



We've had some "experiences" in Moab like the time DH did a complete 360 side ways roll off the Rock Pile in Pritchart Canyon. He'd completed it successfully the year before so didn't think he'd have a problem but he slid off and then rolled. A mountain biker caught the whole thing on tape and sent us a copy complete with music and slo-mo! My oldest son was riding with him at the time. The rest of us were watching. When I realized the jeep was rolling straight toward me, I turned and ran to get out of the way. This was the same year I decided we were going to do more than just jeeping in Moab so we went on a raft trip on the Green River. It was a somewhat cold, drizzly day. DH and our daughter (who was not quite 11 y.o.) were riding in an inflatable kayak. I don't know what happened but the weight of DH combined with a rapid or something caused DD to be ejected from the front of the kayak and both were thrown into the very cold water. That's when I learned how important helmets are. DD's head was repeatly banged into the rocks in the river. After the jeep rollover two days after the kayak accident, my little girl said to her other brother, "stay away from daddy. He's trying to kill us all. He almost drowned me, then he rolled the jeep with (our brother) in it and almost rolled over mommy. You're next."

Yup, at the end of the day, it's deluxe accomodations for me..

PS: Dan leads a Colorado trip once a year. I have pictures of the kids having a snowball fight on the 4th of July on California Pass. We saw some interesting mines and ghost towns.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL!  Did he just say something like "no pain, no gain"?  

Those photos of Lion's Back are downright scary - I think we'll stick to the easy stuff and dirt roads.  After all, we'll probably be in a stock Unlimited, unless the price of gas goes through the roof again, in which case we could be driving a stock Wrangler Sport.  In any case, no lockers, no air compressor for airing down, etc.

I'm looking forward to checking out the Steamboat Springs area also - I figure there's got to be some nice dirt road in the area that goes to some beautiful overlook.  All this talk makes me want to leave today!


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2006)

If I remember correctly (and that's always questionable), it's a fairly easy drive on dirt roads to Lion's Back.  You could go just to see it and even walk up it if you want.  You may even get to see some idiot driving up it.  


Did I mention that when DH rolled the jeep, it broke the windshield?  That meant we got to drive back to town with nothing between our faces and the bugs and the wind coming at us at 55mph.  Such joy.  Why do I go along?  Because the scenery is so astonishing.  On more than one occasion it has moved me to tears.
And the milkshakes at the Moab Diner aren't too bad, either.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL!  Husbands can be such a trial sometimes...  As I recall, it's kind of fun to have the windshield folded down driving at 10 mph or less.  I sure wouldn't be happy doing the same thing at 55!

There's just something about being on a mountain top or looking at some awesome view without crowds.  I certainly can understand why you go along.  Do you ever drive anything like this?  It's unnerving to be driving where you can't see the ground and you have to depend on a spotter - I've only done that a couple of times and can't quite get used to it.

Any more good tips?  Good milkshakes are hard to find, so that's another nice tip!


----------



## kkan (Feb 18, 2006)

Consider the Moab Springs Ranch.  We rented a 2br unit from Laura for one week there at a reasonable price.  The units were very nice.  The location was near the edge of town towards Arches NP.  I am not sure who the owner, Club Utah, is exactly.  I don't think this "club" has any other resorts.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 20, 2006)

mtngal said:
			
		

> There's just something about being on a mountain top or looking at some awesome view without crowds. I certainly can understand why you go along. Do you ever drive anything like this? It's unnerving to be driving where you can't see the ground and you have to depend on a spotter - I've only done that a couple of times and can't quite get used to it.


 
I don't drive.  Doesn't interest me at all, though I sometimes yell at DH, "don't get so close to the edge!"  He repies, "there's plenty of room."  It's intriguing to watch DH, though--man and machine.  If you don't like crowds (and I don't) stay away during the Easter Jeep Safari.  The first time we went was during the safari.  That was the last time we went to the safari.  Very, very crowded.  However, it was interesting to see the different types of vehicles and their drivers.  I've also found Arches NP to be very, very crowded.  It felt like the lines at Disneyland.  Avoid going during high tourist season.

If you do go with Dan Mick, tell him you want to touch the magic bush.  I won't say any more about it so as not to spoil the surprise.  Make sure you have a camera and plenty of film if it isn't digital.  I have lots of pictures.  Some of my favorite are of the cacti in bloom, and the red slickrock with the snow-covered Manti-LaSals in the background.  Make sure you have lots and lots of sunscreen.  Personally, I cover up with long sleeves, long pants and a hat.  You can burn in about 5 minutes.  Make sure you have lots and lots of water--and remember to drink it.  Take enough for your group plus extra for the people you come across on the trail.  I've fed lunch to bikers I met on the trail.  Some people just don't plan for trouble.  Dan always stops at the City Market and buys a case or two of bottled water which he freely offers to bikers and hikers during the day.  He used to be on the search and rescue.  He tells stories of bikers who simply rode of the cliff because they didn't know where they were going.  (It's interesting to me that some of these people obviously look down their noses at the jeep people, and even refuse to take the water from us.  Dan's had to rescue too many of them.  I wonder if they look down their noses at him then.)  There are no restrooms or mini-marts on the trail.  If you don't bring it, you won't have it.  Toilet paper, hand sanitizer, food, water, chapstick.  Tow trucks can't come up to rescue broken vehicles, either.  If you have to send someone back to town, find a mechanic and parts and drive back, it will take all day.  That doesn't count the repair time and driving back down, possibly in the dark.  Don't go solo.  Always have two vehicles in case someone has to drive back to town.  Start early and plan to end mid-afternoon.  Cell phone service is spotty on the trails.  If you are able to call for help, consider yourself very, very lucky.  
chances are your cell phone will not have service.  Save the beer and  other alcohol for the evening when you are back in town.  (I won't go into detail here, but we had to drive an injured woman back to town to the hospital.  Her DH had been drinking.)  Be safe, be careful, be prepared and you will enjoy incredible vistas.  I can't describe how beautiful they are.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 20, 2006)

kkan said:
			
		

> Consider the Moab Springs Ranch. We rented a 2br unit from Laura for one week there at a reasonable price. The units were very nice. The location was near the edge of town towards Arches NP. I am not sure who the owner, Club Utah, is exactly. I don't think this "club" has any other resorts.


 
Thanks for the link.  I've seen the restaurant.  I think I'll try it when we go in May.


----------



## mtngal (Feb 20, 2006)

We're planning on going in September, after Labor Day.  I'm hoping that it won't be too hot, and that most of the crowds will have gone.  We are early risers, so I'm hoping that will also help with the crowds around Arches.  Or am I being optimistic?

The Moab Springs Ranch sounds really nice - we'll have to see who our budget looks like closer in.  Would it still be very hot the week of Labor Day?


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 21, 2006)

The previous link for lodging also shows average temps.  It will probably be in the high 70s to mid 80s during the day and sweater weather in the evenings and mornings.  Even when the days are cool you will need protection from the sun.  Labor Day weekend will probably be busy but after that it should calm down.  You could check with the chamber of commerce.  They would know.


----------

